# How Are You Feeling Today?



## Chet (Apr 1, 2021)

There is a "What are you doing today?" thread, so how about a how are you feeling thread.

It started for me this morning feeling blah. The weather was rainy and gloomy yesterday and some persisted into the morning. I wondered if it had to do with my covid shots or a second blood pressure med I started last week. I sneezed a few times this morning, but pollen is flying around at this time of year, or is it a cold? It's now noon and after some lunch and it brightening up outside, I'm picking up. That's life.

So how ya dooin'?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

Great idea for a thread. 
Pollen is in the air here and these days it does get to me also and my husband. He takes anti histamines and I might start soon. It’s starting to become a seasonal thing.

I didn’t sleep well last night. My husband is at the dentist office so I think I will have a nap.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 1, 2021)

The reason I'm not doing much today, is that I'm having some trouble breathing.  Getting winded and shortness of breath.  I'm wondering if it's time to replace this pig valve.  They usually last 10 yrs, I've had mine going on 14.  I had my surgery in 2008.

So, I've been taking it easy the last couple of days.  Have an appt w/my cardiologist on Monday.
Had to cancel my PT for today.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

Feeling pretty ok today!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> The reason I'm not doing much today, is that I'm having some trouble breathing.  Getting winded and shortness of breath.  I'm wondering if it's time to replace this pig valve.  They usually last 10 yrs, I've had mine going on 14.  I had my surgery in 2008.
> 
> So, I've been taking it easy the last couple of days.  Have an appt w/my cardiologist on Monday.
> Had to cancel my PT for today.


Oh my Dobie, I hope all goes well!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> The reason I'm not doing much today, is that I'm having some trouble breathing.  Getting winded and shortness of breath.  I'm wondering if it's time to replace this pig valve.  They usually last 10 yrs, I've had mine going on 14.  I had my surgery in 2008.
> 
> So, I've been taking it easy the last couple of days.  Have an appt w/my cardiologist on Monday.
> Had to cancel my PT for today.


I hope you’re ok dobie. This isn’t good.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I hope you’re ok dobie. This isn’t good.


 Thx Keesha.  It'll be ok.  What ever, it needs to be done.

And then I'll feel better and can get on w/my life!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> It'll be ok.  Whatever, it needs to be done.
> 
> And then I'll feel better and can get on w/my life!


You will be ok. You’ve got a possible attitude. I wish you the best all the same.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You will be ok. You’ve got a possible attitude. I wish you the best all the same.


Thanks babe.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 1, 2021)

I felt a little crappy when I first got up, then along came my coffee and rescued me. It brought me all the way up to so-so, which is not bad since I am still under the effects of this recent skin surgery on my left arm and the effects of the hormone treatment that I should start to emerge from by late this summer.

LOL, so-so is not bad when you look at it the right way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2021)

I am really tired today. I didn't get much sleep last night, I was busy keeping an eye on my husband because he has a fever from a bladder infection. And as usual I have a headache and joint pain. I really wonder what it's like to not have a headache and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sassycakes,sorry you aren't feeling well today,I hope you can get a better night sleep tonight,you& hubby feel better tomorrow Sue aka MQ


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> The reason I'm not doing much today, is that I'm having some trouble breathing.  Getting winded and shortness of breath.  I'm wondering if it's time to replace this pig valve.  They usually last 10 yrs, I've had mine going on 14.  I had my surgery in 2008.
> 
> So, I've been taking it easy the last couple of days.  Have an appt w/my cardiologist on Monday.
> Had to cancel my PT for today.


Dobie...  get well soon , see that Doc as soon as you can...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Got the second vaccination and feelin' groovy.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> The reason I'm not doing much today, is that I'm having some trouble breathing.  Getting winded and shortness of breath.  I'm wondering if it's time to replace this pig valve.  They usually last 10 yrs, I've had mine going on 14.  I had my surgery in 2008.
> 
> So, I've been taking it easy the last couple of days.  Have an appt w/my cardiologist on Monday.
> Had to cancel my PT for today.


hope all goes well


there's a possibility i may have refractured my rib this morning. B-(


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well
> 
> 
> there's a possibility i may have refractured my rib this morning. B-(


how on earth have you done this now?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> how on earth have you done this now?


same as before. the cough is so hard it's just busting it up again. i got my brace on now. screw it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> same as before. the cough is so hard it's just busting it up again. i got my brace on now. screw it.


awwwwww


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> awwwwww


it sucks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2021)

I guess I could be better or I could be worse.  Anyways I just hope this is not As Good As It Gets anymore.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

Feeling mostly ok today but somewhat tired==I was up late and then didn't sleep long enough because I had a place that I wanted to go to before it closed.  So I got up and hope to go to bed earlier tonight if I can sleep.


----------



## OneHalf (Apr 19, 2021)

https://crisannmorgan.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/d72be94a4b64d83c9ce6105142b77d56.png


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Weeeeellll, another song belongs here...






Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2021)

Feeling ok.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 25, 2021)

Feel ok.  Slept good for a change.
Just have some pain in my neck that I'm having a hard time rubbing out.  Used my sock w/ rice in it, heated in the microwave ..helped a little.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Feel ok.  Slept good for a change.
> Just have some pain in my neck that I'm having a hard time rubbing out.  Used my sock w/ rice in it, heated in the microwave ..helped a little.


Tell it to leave you alone and go find something to do until dinner. LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Feel ok.  Slept good for a change.
> Just have some pain in my neck that I'm having a hard time rubbing out.  Used my sock w/ rice in it, heated in the microwave ..helped a little.


for the last 2 nights I've had to do the same thing. I slept badly ..and cricked my neck so have had to have the heat pad on.... seems to get worse in the evening just before bed.. but tonight it seems to be gone so fingers crossed for me and for you...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm feeling pretty good today.  I slept well last night and for the past 3 nights.  I tend to tire out sort of easier though which I wish I didn't.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today.  I slept well last night and for the past 3 nights.  I tend to tire out sort of easier though which I wish I didn't.


Once the better weather comes and you can get out and exercise more, you might not feel so weary ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Once the better weather comes and you can get out and exercise more, you might not feel so weary ...


Hopefully, that would be so welcome by me!


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2021)

I always feel like I am waiting for the proverbial "other shoe" to drop.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> I always feel like I am waiting for the proverbial "other shoe" to drop.


----------



## Elsie (Apr 25, 2021)

For some reason, my sinuses plug up after I've lain in bed a few minutes even though I have a Nuwave Air Purifier in my bedroom.  Could be because of my mattress  being so old.  Oh I don't know.  Last night I had a fairly restful night sleeping because I slept in my living room lounge chair.


----------



## Chet (Apr 25, 2021)

I was feeling crappy yesterday with the cold and dreary dampness. Today the sun returned and it's a complete turnaround.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Still feeling angry about the outrageous stunt the owner pulled the other night and somewhat overwhelmed with getting things together for the great escape. But, I'm making progress which is very good.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Awesome!


----------

